# BARITONE TOURNAMENT (Bonus Matchup): Urbano vs Battistini



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Umberto Urbano, Italy, 1985-1969






Mattia Battistini, Italy, 1856-1928






Who's singing did you prefer and why?


----------



## Revitalized Classics (Oct 31, 2018)

For me, it has got to be
BATTISTINI!
...Whoops, got carried away 

That's a lovely clear recording for it's age with Urbano: rich-voiced, would you call it 'throaty'? something is going on there, with a quick vibrato. I don't get the impression that his characterizations would be especially profound... I'll need to check out more of his records for a better idea, all the same.

Is there anything more gorgeous than Battistini's recording? immediately the line is more flexible, the tone amazingly even in its vibrations, articulate too. The various graduations in tone sound more spontaneous than with Urbano: such a vital performance, dramatic and practically snarling! Mercurial where Urbano was just a bit stolid.

Either way, what a relief it is to listen to these records and notice neither artist entertains a moment's breathiness, woofiness etc - thanks for sharing!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

This one was easy and I think much fairer in several ways: first they both have the same fach and second the recordings are fairly equal in sound quality.
I do not prefer the voice of Urbano so it was easy to choose Battastini who also seemed to put more emotion into the work.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Revitalized Classics said:


> Is there anything more gorgeous than Battistini's recording? immediately the line is more flexible, the tone amazingly even in its vibrations, articulate too. The various graduations in tone sound more spontaneous than with Urbano: such a vital performance, dramatic and practically snarling!


Ah, the lost art of singing. I can't add much to the above description of Battistini's rendition, one of my favorite recordings in all the world. Like Caruso's 1904 "Una furtiva lagrima," it's a lesson in fulfilling music's promise. Every nanosecond is riveting, quivering with life. Often, when I hear these voices from long ago, I just want to go off somewhere and cry for a little while, until I can bear to come back to the world I'm stuck living in.

I'm not familiar with Urbano. What a looker, and that hair! He must have needed a bodyguard to keep the ladies at bay. If he weren't up against Battistini he might well win the round: it's a wonderful voice, manly, resonant, free top to bottom, and used with fine musicality. The Golden Age just got even more golden. The number of superb baritones around back then just beggars belief.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm sure any of us would be happy to hear Urbano today, but here he is up against one of the all time greats in an absolutely magical recording of this popular song. What superb artistry is on display here!

Battistini without a doubt,


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

And Battistini as well. I didn't quite like the way Urbano sounded throaty in lower register, to the point of losing articulation, especially at the beginning of the song.
Other than that, what a masterclass of singing, both of them!


----------



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

A beautiful 20th century rendition vs. an outstanding 19th century rendition. I loved both!



Revitalized Classics said:


> That's a lovely clear recording for it's age with Urbano: rich-voiced, would you call it 'throaty'? something is going on there, with a quick vibrato. I don't get the impression that his characterizations would be especially profound... I'll need to check out more of his records for a better idea, all the same.


I thought Urbano was actually quite sensitive, but the style he's singing in doesn't really allow for the same freedom as Battistini. His technique isn't as perfect -- the coordination is a little chest heavy -- which also probably restricts his freedom a little. But not too much. Here he is in some more Tosti in a more favorable transfer:


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Like comparing coca cola and champagne!

(And before anyone says that's unkind, I said Coke, not Pepsi!)

N.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

I don't have anything to add about the singing but look at this incredible fact:



Bonetan said:


> Umberto Urbano, Italy, 1985-1969


The man was born _after_ he died! I hear it normally works the other way around. I wonder if this helped his singing?


----------

